# [Forum] Suggestions pour exprimer les sujets

## yaubi

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L'objectif de cette discution est de rendre le forum plus lisible, pour en facilité la navigation et la recherche, en homogénéisant les sujets des threads. Le format retenu est du style :  *Quote:*   

> [THEME] Sujet du thread (état)

 Suivre un tel format n'est pas bien contraignant mais assurément efficace.

Ce thread étant devenu volumineux (merci à tous ceux qui y ont contribué), la discution se poursuit maintenant ici.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bonjour à tous,

Bien que je n'ai pas beaucoup de posts à mon compteur, je suis un habitué de ce forum, comme la plupart d'entre vous. Contrairement à d'autres forums que je fréquente également, j'apprécie ici la convivialité qui y règne et l'envie générale de faire avancer le schmilblick.

Cependant, le fait qu'il n'y ait pas de découpage plus précis, comme peuvent en profiter les locuteurs de la langue anglaise, ammène à un mélange hétéroclite des sujets, rendant le parcours entre threads plutôt fastidieux.

Déjà, l'ajout du marqueur [résolu] au sujet d'un thread ... résolu  :Smile:  apporte beaucoup de clarté. Mais je pense qu'il est possible, sans effort supplémentaire d'aller encore plus loin.

J'ai souvent remarqué des sujets exprimés de cette manière :

- "besoin d'aide ..."

- "pourquoi ?"

- "ça marche pas"

Ils n'apportent malheureusement aucune information quand au contenu du message et personnellement je ne les lis pas (sauf quand je n'ai vraiment rien d'autre à faire). Je trouve dommage de ne pas porter plus d'importance au titre lorsque l'on ouvre un nouveau thread.

En toute humilité (je n'ai aucune prétention de détenir la vérité), j'aimerais proposer quelques suggestions quant à la rédaction d'un sujet :

 - le sujet devrait être un résumé de ce qui va être dit, non un bête appel à l'aide,

 - mieux vaut exprimer le symptome d'un problème ou une question plutot que son contexte,

eg : "'access denied' avec lpr" ou "Comment imprimer une page web avec Mozilla ?" sont préférables à simplement "problème d'impression"

 - pour un problème résolu, il serait peut-être plus lisible d'ajouter le marqueur [résolu] au *début* du sujet, comme ça on peut plus facilement l'ignorer (ou le repérer si on cherche une solution fonctionnelle),

 - peut être aussi serait-il plus efficace d'indiquer dès le début le nom du programme/système qui est la source du problème ou l'objet de la question.

eg : "kernel : quand sortira le 2.6 ?" ou "Squirrelmail : les images d'un mail en HTML sont supprimées"

Je ne pense pas que ça demande un gros effort supplémentaire de suivre quelques règles de conduites pour rédiger un sujet. Par contre je suis persuadé que l'on gagnerait énormément de temps à la lecture du forum. Qu'est-ce-qu'en pense notre modérateur ? et les autres ?

Bien sûr, les nouveaux venus formateront leurs sujets comme bon leur semble, mais si tout le monde joue le jeu, ils s'adapteront très vite, sans qu'il n'y ait besoin de leur expliquer, ils reproduiront naturellement ce qu'ils voient : "<logiciel ou système> : <symptôme ou question>" précédé de "[résolu]" le cas échéant.

Des commentaires ? n'hésitez pas, le mieux qu'il y ait à faire c'est en discuter, les applications suivront sans attendre !  :Smile: 

YoannLast edited by yaubi on Tue Jul 22, 2003 10:10 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## yuk159

je n'ai malheureusement pas grand chose a dire d'autre que : d'accord (enfin je vais essayer).  :Embarassed: 

perso quand j'ai le temps de venir sur le forum je lit tout parce je ne suis moi meme pas un as de la redaction (c'est un euphemisme).

je ne prend pas toujours le temps de rediger et c'est tord tu a raison.

----------

## Dom

Ben moi aussi je vais essayer. C'est une bonne idée pour améliorer la lisibilité du forum et ce n'est pas vraiment difficile à respecter   :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

Un peu d'effort, beaucoup d'effet   :Wink: 

----------

## Dorgendubal

absolument d'accord. pertinente remarque. 

personnellement, je perd tjrs plusieurs minutes pour trouver un bon titre à mon post. 

tes idées sont bonnes. je vais essayer de respecter ta syntaxe.

PS: en plus on peut re-editer les messages. Bon allez! chacun modifie ces propres posts...  :Laughing: 

----------

## TGL

 *Dorgendubal wrote:*   

> PS: en plus on peut re-editer les messages. Bon allez! chacun modifie ces propres posts... 

 

C'est clair qu'une fois que tout les titres de la première page respecteront la syntaxe, plus personne n'osera, je suppose, poster autrement.

Bon, sinon, un autre truc auquel je pensais c'était de faire précéder nos sujets par une catégorie (vu qu'on a qu'un forum français, sans les catégories des forums anglais, bah ça remplacerait). Parceque bon, tous les sujets ne concernent pas des problèmes sur des logiciels particuliers.  Ça donerait donc des sujets soit de la forme "[Catégorie] blablabla", soit de celle "[Catégorie] logiciel : blablabla". (plus éventuellement le "(résolu)" à la fin). Par exemple:

 - "[Materiel] Comment activer le son sur la sortie vidéo de ma GeForce ?"

 - "[Multimédia] xawdecode-1.6.8 : Canal+ est parfois  tout brouillé (résolu)"

 - "[Discussion] La version Ms-Dos de Portage va-t-elle freiner l'essort de Linux ?"

----------

## yaubi

Oui, TGL, j'y ai pensé moi aussi, le problème c'est que parfois (souvent) un sujet peut se situer sur deux catégories à la fois, voire un thread peut partir d'une catégorie pour passer à une autre, sans pour autant changer de sujet (je n'ai pas d'exemple sous la main, mais ça me parait suffisament évident comme ça). 

Cela dit, pour les discussions autres que techniques, on peut définir thèmes comme "Gentoo : ", "Evènement : " ou "Troll :". Mais je pense honnêtement qu'elles viendront d'elles-mêmes et qu'avec le temps la sélection naturelle ne gardera que les meilleurs énoncé. (qui veut faire une thèse sur l'écosystème des sujets de threads ?  :Laughing: )

Quand au résolu, il me semble plus judicieux de le mettre au début pour qu'il soit bien visible : quand tu cherches une solution, tu sais clairement où arrêter tes yeux; quand tu veux aider quelqu'un tu sais clairement où il n'y a plus besoin d'aide. C'est de l'autre du détail, je te l'accorde, mais un détail qui peut avoir son importance dans la lecture de ce forum.

Bref, je préfère ma syntaxe  :Smile:  Cela dit, si la majorité préfère faire comme tu dis, je m'y conformerai, le but étant, il ne faut pas l'oublier, de rendre un peu plus cohérent les threads les uns entre les autres.

----------

## yaubi

 *TGL wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  - "[Discussion] La version Ms-Dos de Portage va-t-elle freiner l'essort de Linux ?"
> 
> 

 

AHAHAH !!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   j'avais pas vu, MDR !!!  :Smile: 

----------

## Dom

J'aime bien le principe des catégories proposé par TGL. Puisque le résolu placé au début de l'intitulé du sujet à également ses avantages, on pourrait peut-être concilier les deux. Ca donnerait :

[Matériel] Comment activer le son sur la sortie vidéo de ma GeForce ?"

[Multimédia] [Résolu] xawdecode-1.6.8 : Canal+ est parfois tout brouillé"

[Discussion] La version Ms-Dos de Portage va-t-elle freiner l'essort de Linux ?"

Si on adopte ce principe, il faudrait aussi définir un panel de catégories à utiliser : Installation, Multimédia, Réseau, Matériel, Portage, Discussion... Il faudrait qu'il y en ait pas trop, et qu'elles englobent tout de même la majorité des cas possibles : pas évident du tout.

PS : j'adore tes exemples TGL   :Wink: 

----------

## Dorgendubal

C'est fait. J'ai modifié les titres de tous les messages que j'avais créés et qui figuraient sur la première page. En suivant la syntaxe de yaubi.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - "[Discussion] La version Ms-Dos de Portage va-t-elle freiner l'essort de Linux ?"
> 
> 

 

vraiment trop fort.  :Razz: 

----------

## TGL

 *yaubi wrote:*   

> Oui, TGL, j'y ai pensé moi aussi, le problème c'est que parfois (souvent) un sujet peut se situer sur deux catégories à la fois, voire un thread peut partir d'une catégorie pour passer à une autre, sans pour autant changer de sujet. 

 

Ouais, c'est vrai.

 *yaubi wrote:*   

> (qui veut faire une thèse sur l'écosystème des sujets de threads ? )

 

Ça dépend, t'as un financement ? Et t'es comment comme encadreur, plutôt cool ou plutôt lourd ?  :Laughing: 

 *yaubi wrote:*   

> Quand au résolu, il me semble plus judicieux de le mettre au début pour qu'il soit bien visible...

 

Ah, moi je le préferrerai qd même derrière. Je filtrerais d'abord sur la question, et ensuite seulement éventuellement sur le statut (résolu ou non). Parceque y'a plein de thread terminés que je lis qd même si le sujet m'intérresse, bref c'est pas le "résolu" le plus important pour moi, il sert juste dans le cas de question triviales, où tu te demandes toujours "est-ce que ça vaut le coup que je lise pour voir si quelqu'un s'y est déjà collé?", mais pour ça faut déjà avoir lu la question...

 *yaubi wrote:*   

> Bref, je préfère ma syntaxe 

 

Bah on est de toute façon dans des point de détail. Mais c'est vrai que fusionner "logiciel" et "catégorie" est très envisageable. Bref on irait vers qqch comme "qualification  : sujet", avec "qualification" allant du nom précis d'un logiciel à la catégorie type "Troll", en passant par des intermédiaires de type "Noyau" ou "Gnome". Et le résolu... quelquepart  :Smile: 

On pourrait faire un sondage peut être pour comparer tout ça (encore que ça va être chiant à formuler) ? Et puis notre modéro préferré, qu'est-ce qu'il en pense lui ?

----------

## yaubi

 *TGL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais c'est vrai que fusionner "logiciel" et "catégorie" est très envisageable. Bref on irait vers qqch comme "qualification  : sujet", avec "qualification" allant du nom précis d'un logiciel à la catégorie type "Troll", en passant par des intermédiaires de type "Noyau" ou "Gnome". 
> 
> 

 

Complètement d'accord !  :Smile: 

Surtout que, pour un problème de connexion avec VidéoLan, qu'est ce que je mets ? "Multimédia : ", parce que c'est un logiciel de vidéo ? "Réseau : ", parce que c'est un problème de connexion ? Mieux vaut mettre "VideoLan :" tout simplement. 

Par contre, c'est vrai qu'on peut faire des catégories pour les discutions autres que de support technique.

 *TGL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah, moi je le préferrerai qd même derrière. Je filtrerais d'abord sur la question, et ensuite seulement éventuellement sur le statut (résolu ou non). [...] Et le résolu... quelquepart 
> 
> 

 

Soit, je me rallie à ton avis, ça ne me pose pas de problème  :Smile: 

 *TGL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> On pourrait faire un sondage peut être pour comparer tout ça (encore que ça va être chiant à formuler) ? Et puis notre modéro préferré, qu'est-ce qu'il en pense lui ?
> 
> 

 

Je ne suis pas sûr que ça soit nécessaire, mais si le modérateur est ok, pourquoi pas ...

Pour résumer, partons donc sur une syntaxe de style :

"Qualification : Sujet [résolu]"

La qualification étant le nom du logiciel où une catégorie de discution. 

D'autres commentaires ?

PS : Bonne initiative Dorgendubal  :Smile: 

----------

## Dorgendubal

juste que l'on mette au clair au sujet du [résolu] "devant ou derriere".

j'ai changé mes sujets en mettant devans. je suis prêt à les re-changer pour mettre derriere. Mais j'aimerai pas devoir changer 4x.

personnellement je préfère derrière aussi.

----------

## yaubi

eheh, ben moi je préfère devant le sujet, TGL préfère derrière ...

Pour l'instant laisse les tiens devant, tels que tu les as mis (c'est très joli comme ça je trouve). Si déja on pouvait avoir un forum cohérent, ça serait pas mal !  :Smile:  La position du "résolu" est un détail.

Mais si la majorité préfère le "résolu" derrière tel que le propose TGL, je n'y vois pas d'inconvénient, je m'y plierai.

Yoann

----------

## yuk159

ya quand meme un petit probleme je suis entrain de modifier le post que j'ai sur la premiere page, et deviner quoi je peux pas mettre de [RESOLU] a la fin.

ya trop de caracteres   :Laughing:  (mdr)

bon j'y retourne faut que je trouve une formule plus courte  :Razz: 

----------

## DuF

<mon avis qui n'engage que moi>Ajouter une balise ou autre, enfin bon une sorte de balise en début du titre, perso je trouve que ça change rien, j'ai attendu que certains le fassent pour voir ce que cela donne lorsqu'on en a plusieurs à la suite et bien le fait de rajouter les : je trouve que ça n'ajoute en rien niveau lisibilité, voir ça donne l'effet inverse.

A la limite pour vraiment trancher et que ça serve réellement, autant mettre la balise de catégorie en majuscules, là oué ça ferait ressortir amha la catégorie liée à la question, sinon.....

</mon avis qui n'engage que moi>

Le titre du thread d'Atreillou sur THEME acqua est un bon exemple je trouve, sans forcément les [] mais on voit tout de suite mieux je trouve.

----------

## yaubi

Oui, tu as raison DuF. Je me suis aussi rendu compte que ça n'est pas beaucoup plus lisible avec un simple deux-point ':'. Alors faisons comme tu dis :

"QUALIFICATIF : Sujet [résolu]"

Petit à petit, je sens qu'on va atteindre une solution aquéquate et efficace !  :Smile: Last edited by yaubi on Wed Jul 09, 2003 3:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TGL

Moi j'aime pas les majuscules (y'a encore plein de gens qui vont zappez les accents, et puis je sais pas, je trouve que ça fait "SOLDES" ou encore "VU A LA TV"). Mais je serais assez pour des crochets partout:

"[Qualificatif] Sujet [résolu]" (ou des parenthèses pourle résolu peut-être). Sinon, j'ai été de tps en tps sur un forum ou ils accumulent en début de titre toutes les [balise] qui se prêtent à leur sujet (peer2p.com je crois). C'est pas mal en fait. Ça ferait:

"[Qualificatif1] [Qualificatif2] Sujet [résolu]"

Sinon, pour ce qui est, DuF, de ton sceptiscisme quant au gain de lisibilité, je suis pas persuadé non plus que la différence sera énorme. Mais le gros avantage, c'est que ça forcera les gens à s'interroger sur leur titre, et donc ils songerons peut-être à éviter les trucs genre "J'ai un pb..."

----------

## gK

Et quand le thread ne peut pas être résolu, on fait quoi ?  

[pas résolu] ?  :Cool: 

----------

## yuk159

je me suis rendu compte de ce dont Duf parle quand j'ai voulu retrouver mon post que j'ai modifier tout a l'heure.

impossible de mettre la main dessus, par contre le [THEME] d'Atrelliou m'a explose au visage  :Razz: 

donc je vote pour : QUALIFICATIF :Sujet [resolu]

perso je rajouterai bien les croches mais bon...

[OFF TOPIC] Yaubi ton mode relou  fonctionne a merveille [resolu]

----------

## yaubi

Euh, ben si, il est résolu : la solution est ... qu'il n'y a pas de solution   :Cool: 

Ou alors on peut remplacer le 'résolu' par 'clos'. Ca n'empêche personne de continuer, mais ça montre au moins que le créateur a obtenue une réponse qui le satisfait. Quant à ceux qui ne sont pas satisfaits de la réponse et qui veulent aller plus loin, ils peuvent ouvrir un nouveau thread avec un objectif différent.

Enfin bon, la discussion reste ouverte, plus on aura d'avis et de suggestions, plus on s'approchera d'une forme idéale.

----------

## ghoti

 *gK wrote:*   

> Et quand le thread ne peut pas être résolu, on fait quoi ?  
> 
> [pas résolu] ? 

 

Ben, tout ce qui n'est pas [RESOLU] n'est pas résolu, nan ?  :Wink: 

A la limite, un problème n'ayant clairement pas de solution pourrait être qualifié d' [INSOLUBLE] mais ça me parrait fort lourd, d'autant plus que ça ferme définitivement la porte à une idée géniale de dernière minute ...

----------

## gK

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *gK wrote:*   Et quand le thread ne peut pas être résolu, on fait quoi ?  
> 
> [pas résolu] ?  
> 
> Ben, tout ce qui n'est pas [RESOLU] n'est pas résolu, nan ? 
> ...

 

Seulement je doute que tout le monde mette un [résolu] après avoir résolu leur problème. ça se fera pour un petit nombre, mais pas tout le monde.

----------

## ghoti

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> perso je rajouterai bien les croches mais bon...
> 
> [OFF TOPIC] Yaubi ton mode relou  fonctionne a merveille [resolu]

 

Moi aussi, je vote pour les crochets, de même que pour les majuscules pour toutes les balises. 

Il me semble que ça aide au repérage visuel (mais ce n'est que mon avis)

Bref, comme yuk159, majuscules systématiques en plus (désolé pour les SOLDES  :Wink:  )

 *Quote:*   

> [OFF TOPIC] Yaubi ton mode relou  fonctionne a merveille [RESOLU] 

 

----------

## yoyo

 *gK wrote:*   

> Et quand le thread ne peut pas être résolu, on fait quoi ?  
> 
> [pas résolu] ? 

 

Un thread pas résolu !!?? Avec toutes les bonnes volontés du forum   :Laughing:  .

Par contre, ça serait pas mal d'indiquer à la place de [résolu] si un rapport d'erreur à été émis style [bugzilla] avec le lien dans un post du thread.

Comme ça, un suivi du pb peut être fait et il peut être marqué [résolu] le cas échéant.

Vos opinions ???

----------

## yoyo

 *gK wrote:*   

> Seulement je doute que tout le monde mette un [résolu] après avoir résolu leur problème.

 

Homme de peu de foie   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  !!!

[Mode révolutionnaire énervé]

Ceux qui le font pas, on les bannit du forum, on les spam à mort sur leur pm, on leur dit que la solution, c'est "rm -R /etc/*" ..

dioxmat avec nous, dioxmat avec nous ...   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

[/Mode révolutionnaire énervé]

----------

## ghoti

 *gK wrote:*   

> Seulement je doute que tout le monde mette un [résolu] après avoir résolu leur problème. ça se fera pour un petit nombre, mais pas tout le monde.

 

En effet, mais ce sera probablement aussi le cas du "format standard" pour un certains nombre de sujets...

Malheureusement, il me semble qu'il n'y a rien d'autre à faire que compter sur la bonne volonté des participants ...

Du reste, le "résolu", quoique très pratique, est peut-être moins primordial que le [QUALIFICATIF] initial ?

----------

## yuk159

 *gK wrote:*   

> Seulement je doute que tout le monde mette un [résolu] après avoir résolu leur problème. ça se fera pour un petit nombre, mais pas tout le monde.

 

On peut toujours mettre un HOW-TO en sticky ce le forum une fois qu'on sera d'accord (si dioxmat est ok)

Apres a chacun de voir si il le fait ou non, et a chacun de voir si il repond ou non  :Wink: 

Mais ca aura au moins le merite de prevenir les nouveaux venus.

----------

## yoyo

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> On peut toujours mettre un HOW-TO en sticky ce le forum une fois qu'on sera d'accord (si dioxmat est ok)

 

AMHA le how-to ne sera (presque) jamais lu.

Je crois que la seule méthode qui a des chances de fonctionner, c'est de faire prendre (et de prendre soi-même) le pli à tous aujourd'hui. Les (nombreux   :Wink:  ) futurs n00b du forum suivront le mouvement naturellement.

Mais ça n'est que mon humble avis   :Rolling Eyes: 

ps : vos avis sur la suggestion [bugzilla], dernier post en bas page 1 ???

----------

## yuk159

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> ps : vos avis sur la suggestion [bugzilla], dernier post en bas page 1 ???

 

Moi ca me va, mais il y a un truc quand meme : il y a des question plus generales sur lesquels un [RESOLU] n'a pas beaucoup de sens.

On fait comment dans ce cas la ?

----------

## yoyo

up   :Wink: 

----------

## yuk159

merci yoyo  :Embarassed: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## Dom

Il faudrait se mettre d'accord avant de demander à tout le monde de suivre les conventions définies ici, parce que pour l'instant ce n'est pas vraiment clair et la première page du forum n'est pas plus lisible qu'avant : on trouve un peu de tout.

Apparemment certains sont d'accord pour écrire la catégorie en majuscules (j'en fait d'ailleurs partie). Ca donnerait donc ça :

RESEAU : Comment partager sa connexion internet ? [résolu]

Un dilemme persiste : crochets ou pas pour la catégorie ? (on est vraiment doués pour se poser des questions existentielles   :Wink:  ). Dans ce cas on obtiendrait ça :

[RESEAU] Comment partager sa connexion internet ? [résolu]

Je suis plus pour la deuxième solution, mais ça n'a pas réellement d'importance. L'essentiel c'est que l'on se mette d'accord, et qu'ensuite tout le monde essaye de respecter plus ou moins le standard.

----------

## yaubi

Bonjour les gens !

Bon, je vois que la discussion avance même en mon absence. C'est bon signe, ça prouve que ce forum est habité d'âmes soucieuses de bien faire les choses et ça me plait  :Smile: 

Je viens de relire le thread (quel est le mot en français ?) en entier pour essayer d'en faire une synthèse. Voici les remarques qui reviennent le plus

 - typographie : majuscule ou minuscule ? crochets ou parenthèse ?

 - format : combien de catégories ? devant ou derrière ?

 - contenu : liste prédéfinie ou libre ?

 - mise en application : imposer ? informer ? boycotter ?

En consilliant les avis de chacun, j'en suis arrivé à une solution qui aurait cette forme :

```
[CATEGORIE] Objet : sujet (état)
```

1. Catégorie

La catégorie est censée indiquer la nature du thread, de préférence en choisissant dans une liste pré-établie. Elle est là pour classer les questions selon leur nature (il est peu pertinent de les classer selon la nature du logiciel).

La liste des catégories pourrait ainsi être :

[DISCUSSION] : comme son nom l'indique  :Smile: 

[COMPIL]         : erreurs de compilation (emerge et kernel)

[CONFIG]         : aide pour la configuration

[BUG]              : pb qui semblent être des bugs

[MATOS]          : tous ce qui a rapport avec le matériel

[AUTRE]           : inclassable

Bon, ce n'est qu'un suggestion, j'ai certainement oublié des catégories

2. Objet

Au dela de la classfication que permet la catégorie, il me semble tout de même important de spécifier dès le départ à quel logiciel / package / matériel se rapporte le problème. 

Le rôle de l'objet étant plus informatif que visuel, il n'est pas nécessaire de lui attribuer un style particulier; un simple ':' suffira pour le dissocier du reste du sujet.

3. Sujet

La question proprement dite (ou le sujet de la discution). Il faudrait veiller à ce que le sujet résume clairement le problème et préférer indiquer le symptôme plûtot que le contexte. Le principal avantage de préférer les symptômes aux contextes tient en ce que l'auteur du thread sera moins prompt à demander de l'aide dès qu'il doit se poser une question (quoi que ... cf. "Mise en application").

4. etat

L'état indique, vous l'aurez deviné, l'état du thread. En l'absence d'indication, le thread est supposé ouvert. Libre alors à l'auteur de positionner son thread dans un autre état, parmis une liste pré-établie de préférence : (résolu), (insoluble), (bugzilla).

Pour éviter de surcharger l'affichage, et pour varier un peu  :Smile: , on peut l'encadrer par des parenthèses. Cependant, je pense honnêtement que rares seront ceux qui prenneront la peine de modifier le sujet de leur thread une fois la réponse à leur problème obtenue.

5. Mise en application

Au risque de me répéter, revoici la forme que je propose : [CATEGORIE] Objet : sujet (état)

Je ne pense pas qu'elle soit particulièrement contraignante (sauf peut être ce qui concerne l'état). Elle demande simplement un minimum d'effort à l'ouverture d'un nouveau thread. En revanche, je n'ai aucun doute quant à son efficacité à moyen terme, pour faire de ce forum une base de connaissance en Français à propos de Gentoo.

Il est clair qu'un telle standardisation repose en grande partie sur le bon vouloir des utilisateurs de ce forum. Il nous revient donc de montrer l'exemple et de le rappeller à ceux qui l'aurait oublié. De mon coté, je vais maintenir mon premier post pour qu'il reflète l'avancé de nos réflexions.

La question que je me pose cependant est : Que faire des pré-pubères qui postent à tout-vas, lorsque c'est dans leur simple intéret, sans se soucier du bruits qu'ils génèrent et sans même chercher s'il existe déjà une réponse à leur problème ?

Faut-il les ignorer en leur demandant simplement de reformuler leur demande d'une manière un peu plus responsable ? peut-être ... c'est un investissement en temps que de faire du flicage, mais si on s'y met tous j'espère que la sauce prendra.

J'apprécierai beaucoup avoir des feed-back sur ma proposition.  :Smile: 

----------

## Dom

J'aime beaucoup cette syntaxe, c'est très clair, mais malheureusement il y a un problème d'ordre technique : le nombre de caractères du titre est très limité, et ma question exemple "[RESEAU] Comment partager sa connexion internet ? (résolu)" prend déjà quasiment la totalité de la place disponible. Si l'on rajoute la partie "objet", ça va être très difficile de formuler la question, et encore plus de rajouter (résolu) par la suite (ce qui risque d'en dissuader plus d'un de rajouter cette information sur l'état, ça les obligerait à reformuler leur titre).

Donc je me demande si l'on ne devrait pas se passer, à contre-coeur, de la catégorie objet.

----------

## yuk159

 *Quote:*   

>  La question que je me pose cependant est : Que faire des pré-pubères qui postent à tout-vas, lorsque c'est dans leur simple intéret, sans se soucier du bruits qu'ils génèrent et sans même chercher s'il existe déjà une réponse à leur problème ?
> 
> Faut-il les ignorer en leur demandant simplement de reformuler leur demande d'une manière un peu plus responsable ? peut-être ... c'est un investissement en temps que de faire du flicage, mais si on s'y met tous j'espère que la sauce prendra.

 

L'une des raisons pour lesquelles j'ai choisi linux c'est la liberte qu'il me donne,

il est vrai que liberte ne veut pas dire anarchie mais je ne me vois pas faire de reflexion a qui que ce soit sur ce forum.

A chacun de faire ces choix dans un sens ou dans l'autre.

Sinon ta proposition me convient et je l'adopterai dans mes prochains posts.

en esperant avoir assez de place pour tout mettre  :Wink: 

----------

## yaubi

Arf, deux problèmes restent encore à résoudre alors :

 1. l'anarchie 

 2. la limitation du nombre de caractères dans le sujet

Pour le premier problème, ok, joueons la carte de la liberté : chacun est libre de formater son sujet tel qu'il le souhaite; de même que chacun est libre de le faire remarquer aux autres et / ou de ne pas répondre aux sujets mals formulés (ce qui est assez brutale, j'en conviens).

Pour le second problème ... je ne sais pas. On pourrait :

 - réduire le format pour qu'il tienne dans la taille (très probable)

 - augmenter la taille pour y faire tenir le format  :Mr. Green:  (peu probable)

Le débat reste ouvert !

----------

## yoyo

Ces propos n'engagent que moi :

Oui, linux c'est la liberté !! C'est aussi l'entraide et la communauté.

Et la vie en communauté impose des règles de conduite : par exemple, les documents d'aide (how-to, man pages ...) possèdent une mise en page bien définie.

Si cela n'était pas le cas, ça serait l'anarchie et il deviendrait très vite impossible de retrouver une information rapidement.

Je pense que l'idée de yaubi est excellente car elle permettra de standardiser non pas le contenu (ouf, la liberté est sauve   :Wink:  ) mais le contenant.

L'accès aux informations sera alors beaucoup plus simple, même (surtout!?) pour des personnes peu habituées aux forums.

Je n'irai pas jusqu'à boycotter, imposer ou engueuler une personne n'ayant pas respecté cette mise en forme. Je pense que la réponse la plus appropriée dans ce cas est d'aider cette personne en lui demandant de se plier aux règles du forum.

Si nous faisons un effort pour l'aider, il sera alors naturel pour elle d'en faire un pour nous.

Pour la longueur des titres, je pense que des abréviations ferons leur apparition (comme pour les SMS) et règlerons le problème.

ps@yaubi : le mot français pour thread est fil je crois.

----------

## Dom

ça n'engage ke moi : le pb avc lé abréviat° ds le styl sms c ke c lé, é g pa tré envi de voir la 1ère page du forum écrite com ça   :Wink: 

----------

## yuk159

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Oui, linux c'est la liberté !! C'est aussi l'entraide et la communauté.

 

Respect   :Cool: 

oki je vote pour :

[CATEGORIE] Sujet [resolu]   

(faudra bien en finir)

a+

----------

## DuF

C'est clair que les abréviations à la sms je ne supporte pas ça, en général je n'y participe pas, un peu de temps en temps mais du tout comme ça c'est inbuvable.

Pour ma part je pense qu'on devrait s'en tenir à :

[CATEGORIE] : Question [résolu]

Et puis c'est tout  :Smile: 

----------

## yuk159

 *Dom wrote:*   

> ça n'engage ke moi : le pb avc lé abréviat° ds le styl sms c ke c lé, é g pa tré envi de voir la 1ère page du forum écrite com ça  

 

exploser de rire   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

ok vais dormir moi  :Razz: 

a+

----------

## Dom

Bon je plaisante un peu dans mon message précédent, mais au delà de l'aspect esthétique (qui est très subjectif) je trouve que ce genre d'abréviations dégrade beaucoup la lisibilité : c'est le contraire de l'objectif visé par le nouveau format des titres. Il vaut donc peut-être mieux les éviter.

----------

## Dom

 *DuF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour ma part je pense qu'on devrait s'en tenir à :
> 
> [CATEGORIE] : Question [résolu]
> ...

 

Oui moi aussi, avec un tout petit changement  : on enlève le ":" (qui fait perdre deux caractères - c'est toujours ça de gagné), et on met résolu entre parenthèses pour varier les plaisirs, comme le proposait yaubi. Ca donnerait :

[FORUM] Suggestions pour exprimer le sujet (résolu)

(le résolu ça sera pour bientôt).

----------

## yoyo

 *Dom wrote:*   

> ça n'engage ke moi : le pb avc lé abréviat° ds le styl sms c ke c lé, é g pa tré envi de voir la 1ère page du forum écrite com ça  

 

Je partage entièrement ce point de vue.

Je n'entendais pas ce genre d'abbréviations mais plutôt des trucs du genre conf pour config, gcc pour compil et toutes abbréviations présentes dans portage : gfx pour graphique ... qui ont l'avantage d'être communes à toutes nos babasses   :Wink:  .

Je vote également pour : [CATEGORIE] Sujet [resolu]. Peu importe si ce sont des crochets ou des parenthèses, le principal étant de séparer les champs.

----------

## Dom

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Je n'entendais pas ce genre d'abbréviations mais plutôt des trucs du genre conf pour config, gcc pour compil et toutes abbréviations présentes dans portage : gfx pour graphique ... qui ont l'avantage d'être communes à toutes nos babasses 

 

Dans ce cas je suis totalement d'accord.

Au passage je retire ce que j'ai dit pour le résolu entre parenthèses. Je m'en fiche, ça peut très bien être des crochets, qui ont en plus le mérite d'attirer plus l'attention.

Apparemment, on semble donc d'accord sur [CATEGORIE] Sujet [resolu]   :Smile: 

----------

## TGL

J'ai la flemme de relire le thread et je sais plus ce que j'ai déjà dit, mais moi je vote pour la fusion de catégorie et objet, par soucis d'économie de caractère. En gros, on utilise une catégorie générique pour une question générique, et une catégorie plus précise (genre un nom de logiciel) quand ça s'y prête, bref on choisi ce qu'on trouve de plus précis :

 - "[CONFIG] C'est quoi la rotation de log ?" dans un cas,

 - "[logrotate] Comment ajouter la rotation du log de portage ?" dans l'autre.

Vous remarquerez que je n'ai mis en majuscules que la catégorie "générique". J'aime pas, mais ça me dérange pas trop parceque c'est des mots courts, et qu'on reconnaitra au premier coup d'oeil parcequ'ils viennent d'une liste +/- précise. Par contre, pour les noms de logiciels, ça m'arrache vraiment. Je reconnais beaucoup mieux le nom avec la typographie [WindowMaker] qu'avec [WINDOWMAKER]. 

Et enfin, le résolu, je suis pour le mettre à la fin entre parenthèse.

----------

## Dom

Pour les catégories va falloir se mettre d'accord, parce qu'il y a plusieurs possibilités :

1 - Il faut savoir si on opte pour une liste de catégories fixes ou pas, et si on peut mélanger comme le propose TGL catégories et noms des logiciels.

2 - Les catégories doivent-elles faire allusion au contexte du thread (un peu comme les sections de la partie anglaise du forum : matériel, réseau, etc) ou bien à la nature du problème comme le propose yaubi (configuration, compilation, etc) ?

Personnellement je n'ai pas vraiment d'idée précise, même si je serais plus tenté par une liste de catégories fixes qui décrivent la nature du problème (dans ce cas, le nom du logiciel serait donc inclus dans le sujet).

----------

## Dorgendubal

Je préfèrerai ne pas avoir une liste fixe pour plusieurs raisons:

 :Arrow:  y'a tjrs des topics qui entrent dans aucune catégorie

 :Arrow:  les noobs ne vont de toute manière pas s'y tenir.

----------

## TGL

Oui mais à quoi sert là catégorie si on a le nom du logiciel dans le sujet ? C'est juste un gachi de caractères, qui ont pourtant l'air précieux. L'important, c'est que les lecteurs sachent en un mot clef vite identifiable si le sujet est susceptible de les concerner où si ils sont susceptible d'aider. Pour ça, je trouve que un qualificatif le plus précis possible est parfait, parceque si c'est un nom de logiciel, on sait tout de suite (et la catégorie on l'infère), et si c'est juste une catégorie, on a une indication qd même. Bref, les deux, c'est redondant, perte de caractère et de temps.

Quand à la liste fixe ou pas pour les catégories générique, je sais pas trop, je pense que ça peut s'établir à l'usage. Si le mot "RESEAU" a été utilisé qlqs fois déjà, les sujets qui rentrent là dedans le reprendront naturellement. Mais si on n'a encore jamais vu la catégorie à laquelle on pense, alors on innove et puis voilà, elle restera ou bien au contraire n'aura été là qu'une fois, c'est pas bien grave.

----------

## yoyo

AMHA, on est en train de s'éloigner du sujet du thread et de s'enliser.

L'objectif est de rendre plus lisible le forum. L'idée de départ est de créer trois champs distincts.

Le premier champ [catégorie] ne sera jamais exhaustif et sur ce point je rejoins TGL, il faudra improviser un jour ou l'autre, alors autant le laisser ouvert.

Maintenant, le champs "catégories" semble poser problème. Certains pensent qu'ils doit contenir des types (matériel, compil, ...), d'autres le nom du logiciel ou du matériel incriminé ...

Cela à peu d'importance et reviens à se chamailler pour la couleur de la molette de la souris.

Je propose de renommer ce champs [thème] car de toute façon, qu'il contienne [xfree], [sortie-tv] ou [agp] il concerne un problème d'affichage (config, module ou autre).

Le sujet apportera un complément d'information suffisant pour séparer les blancs-bonnets des bonnets-blancs   :Wink:  .

De toute façon, tout cela se mettra en place naturellement. Mais il faut se lancer, alors lançons-nous !!

----------

## Dorgendubal

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cela à peu d'importance et reviens à se chamailler pour la couleur de la molette de la souris.
> 
> 

 

Perso, je la préfère grise foncée comme celle de ma souris Logi****.   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## dioxmat

Bon j'arrive apres la bataille, j'ai la flemme de repondre a tout, je vous laisse donc faire :)

Par contre, svp, le moins de mots en majuscules ya dans les sujets, le mieux on se porte...

----------

## yuk159

toute cette belle discution pour pas grand chose en faite   :Confused: 

comme c'etais previsible les habitues du forum joue le jeu et les autres non ....

dommage, c'etais une bonne idee

----------

## yoyo

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> comme c'etais previsible les habitues du forum joue le jeu et les autres non ....

 

Mais les "autres" deviendront des "habitués" non ???   :Wink: 

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> dommage, c'etais une bonne idee

 

C'EST une bonne idée.

Moi je lâche rien.   :Twisted Evil: 

Je vais d'ailleurs de ce pas ouvrir un thread pour éviter aux flemmards d'avoir à lire les trois pages de ce long thread.   :Mad: 

----------

## yuk159

merci yoyo c'etait juste pour relancer le shimiil le simiilbique ...  :Wink: 

----------

## TGL

Ouais, je crois que ce qui faut maintenant c'est un "howto faire des messages" en sticky, et puis qd qlq'un ne s'y colle pas, on y fait reference et on lui demande d'éditer son post. Je n'ai pas vraiment le tps de le faire aujourd'hui perso, ou peut-être ce soir alors. Le mieux serait probablement d'envoyer un proposition de contenu à dioxmat d'ailleurs, c'est lui le chef après tout.

EDIT: ah bah j'avais pas vu que tu t'étais lancé yoyo. nickel   :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

[TROLL]

Le titre de ce thread n'est pas conforme ...

[/TROLL]

 :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## DuF

c'est souvent le cordonnier le plus mal chaussé !

----------

## yaubi

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> [TROLL]
> 
> Le titre de ce thread n'est pas conforme ...
> 
> [/TROLL]
> ...

 

Très perspicace le poisson ! (fish ~ ghoti)  :Wink: 

C'est maintenant chose réparée, avec un plus un renvoi vers le post-it en début de thread. C'est-y pas beau ça ?

En tout cas je suis content que la sauce prenne, c'est une bonne chose pour la pérénité du forum.  :Smile: 

----------

